# Rent negotiation?



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

We are expecting our household goods to arrive mid August and this had signaled the great house hunt. 

The advice is these forums has been very helpful - one area that hasn't been covered or might be obvious is regarding rental negotiation. 

So my question is: Are the prices (per week) on the property sites only a guide price or are they absolute? i.e Is it normal policy to offer the asking price or do people typically negotiate rent in Australia?


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, you can negotiate the rent with agent or landlord and it depends on the house and location. Before going for viewing, if you can just do a bit of research on the house, like since when is it available and what are the rents in that area for the similar property, that may help. 



Cnf said:


> We are expecting our household goods to arrive mid August and this had signaled the great house hunt.
> 
> The advice is these forums has been very helpful - one area that hasn't been covered or might be obvious is regarding rental negotiation.
> 
> So my question is: Are the prices (per week) on the property sites only a guide price or are they absolute? i.e Is it normal policy to offer the asking price or do people typically negotiate rent in Australia?


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Since it's an agent that deals with our properties our rents are absolute especially in the areas where they are (Melbourne) - there are always tenants waiting for properties. We will sometimes negotiate on bonds (deposits) but not on rents. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, as Karen said what is advertised as the rental fee is what it will be. Definitely no negotiation there (well as far as Melbourne is concerned).

If you really want to secure a property you can say you'll pay 6 months in advance.

Trouble is you really don't want to rock the boat with the landlord or lose the property to someone else so people generally go with what is on offer.

Dolly


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here getting a house takes lot of formalities and found difficult to negotiate.
May be possible if that place is of low demands
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks.

Is this true though for more expensive rentals? We have upped what we are prepared to pay weekly ($1300) and there seems to be a lot less competition and therefore hopefully more room to negotiate.

I guess the best way is to try. One of the properties we will be viewing has been vacant for awhile and is worth try for at a lower price.


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes..its worth trying. My brother just rented a 2 BHK apartment at second floor in Melbourne and was able to negotiate the rent with agent. The property was vacant since last 2-3 months and was at a nice location. Well, it depends.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

himanshi said:


> The property was vacant since last 2-3 months and was at a nice location. Well, it depends.


Hard to imagine a place in Melbourne being empty for 2-3 months at present  We've had 2 places in Melbourne for several years and have not experienced any significant vacancies at all in that time.


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

You won't be negotiating. In fact, many people offer to pay more due to the competitiveness in finding a place. At least in Sydney. But don't worry. You will get a place within a month. Just be prepared to accept slightly less than what you wanted. Further out you won't have to worry too much but close to the CBD you might.


----------



## VanFleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Cnf said:


> We are expecting our household goods to arrive mid August and this had signaled the great house hunt.
> 
> The advice is these forums has been very helpful - one area that hasn't been covered or might be obvious is regarding rental negotiation.
> 
> So my question is: Are the prices (per week) on the property sites only a guide price or are they absolute? i.e Is it normal policy to offer the asking price or do people typically negotiate rent in Australia?



There is always room for negotiation. Offer them longevity for lower rent.


----------

